# Dry 2016



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2016)

Well, not quite, since I didn't start (stop?) until 4th January, but today marks my 50th day without alcohol  Feeling much healthier, sleeping better, better BG control, better blood pressure, and quite a few pounds sterling better off!  Haven't really missed it either!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 22, 2016)

Well done, and good luck for the rest of 2016!

I haven't had any alcohol since the end of 1994, when I developed an allergy to it.  Can't say I've missed it!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Well done, and good luck for the rest of 2016!
> 
> I haven't had any alcohol since the end of 1994, when I developed an allergy to it.  Can't say I've missed it!


I shudder to think how much I've put down my neck since 1994


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 22, 2016)

Well done Northe.

I haven't had a drink since before I was diagnosed, it doesn't like some of the medications I take and the pain just isn't worth it. I spend the money on crafty stuff instead.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 22, 2016)

Well done Northie, long may it continue!

I gave up all alcohol when I was pregnant, found I didn't miss wine at all so now only very occasionally have a glass of that.  I would rather drink spirits (Bacardi and coke mostly); over the last few years I had slipped into drinking it every weekend, which is not so bad really as I only had a couple each evening and certainly not enough to get drunk on.  But it did occur to me how easily it would be to slip into having "just one" every evening, which might then become "just one more" etc.  So I made a conscious effort to try and cut down, and haven't found it hard at all!  I still drink occasionally, e.g. when my parents are visiting, but hardly at all in between and I don't really miss it.  Haven't quite got as far as cutting it out altogether though!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 22, 2016)

Congratulations Northie 

I gave up alcohol in 1998 when I got sick and tired of feeling sick and tired!


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 22, 2016)

Good work, I'm a four glass of wine a year gal myself, two at Christmas and two for birthdays.  I've never been a massive drinker but I gave up regular drinking when I was 23, had a small resurgence between the ages of 35 and 37 but didn't enjoy it so stopped again.  I'd give in for a really good glass of red but that hardly ever happens


----------



## Robin (Feb 22, 2016)

I enjoy a couple of glasses of red at weekends. And I make sure I only read news reports about the benefits of it.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 22, 2016)

Well done Alan.  What about using the money you've saved on the demon drink to fund a Libre?  Using it over the last few days I've found it's a real eye-opener and a fantastic bit of kit.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 22, 2016)

Well done Alan. I've spent a large amount of the evening in the pub after an optician telling me that I can't drive followed by going to the hospital to be told that my pump appointment had been cancelled without them telling me. I think you are doing very well.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 22, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Well done Alan. I've spent a large amount of the evening in the pub after an optician telling me that I can't drive followed by going to the hospital to be told that my pump appointment had been cancelled without them telling me. I think you are doing very well.



I'm so sorry to hear this Amanda. No wonder you feel like drowning your sorrows! 

Well done northerner! Sounds like it suits you.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you Amigo x


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey Amanda - you hung over this morning?


----------



## AJLang (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Lynn I felt a bit rough in the early hours but no hangover now


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 23, 2016)

Glad to hear it sweetie xx


----------



## stephknits (Feb 23, 2016)

I decided to cut open in January, and had in total half a bottle of wine until 19th when I went into,hospital.  Gave been on serious pain relief so no need for alcohol!  In totL I have now managed around 3/4 of a bottle of wine.  Can't say I miss it really. I like the idea of spending saved money on crazy stuff, now I can drive again I see a visit to the yarn shop coming on....


----------



## Bloden (Feb 26, 2016)

Well done, Northener.  I always found the giving up was the difficult bit (I haven't drunk for just over a year now). Just think of the money you'll save - among other benefits!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, today marks my 100th day without alcohol  Haven't really missed it, BG good, BP good, lost 10 llbs, lost 2.5" off muffin top and moobs in decline, sleeping better


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 12, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Well, today marks my 100th day without alcohol  Haven't really missed it, BG good, BP good, lost 10 llbs, lost 2.5" off muffin top and moobs in decline, sleeping better


I have a good mate who was diagnosed T2.  He is now eating better, off beer till holidays, & now off all meds for diabetes. Well done Northy


----------



## Ljc (Apr 12, 2016)

Well done !


----------



## AJLang (Apr 12, 2016)

That's absolutely brilliant Alan, well done. Does that mean that I will be drinking on my own on Saturday??


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2016)

AJLang said:


> That's absolutely brilliant Alan, well done. Does that mean that I will be drinking on my own on Saturday??


We'll set aside a little table for you


----------



## Carolg (Apr 12, 2016)

Well done


----------



## AJLang (Apr 12, 2016)

Northerner said:


> We'll set aside a little table for you


Thank you very much


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 12, 2016)

Well done Alan.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2016)

Another milestone reached! Today marks my 150th day without alcohol!  It's been a bit like when I stopped smoking - for a long time I missed it and thought it was made more difficult because of the high availability of cigarettes in shops and pubs. Of course, a lot has changed since then regarding smoking - it's now become far less socially acceptable, there are bans in many public places and they hide them in shops, and they charge £10 a pack!  However, with alcohol it's different - still very socially acceptable, never been cheaper or more available in shops and supermarkets, so harder to avoid and easier to justify 'just one'  Anyway, although there have been some days when I've really felt like drinking 5 litres of strong cider in one gulp, what has stopped me has been the progress I have made. Without really trying I have:


lost 16 pounds in weight
lost 4 inches off my waist - now back to having to wear a belt I couldn't use before, but now at the 4th notch!
Body fat percentage has dropped from around 19.5% to 13.8%
'Visceral' fat has dropped from 7 to 4
Sleeping much better - usually fall asleep fairly promptly and get 7-8 hours a night, every night. This is a huge improvement, no more lying awake listening to the BBC World Service through the night!

General health also much improved.
Blood pressure good and stable - one thing I really wanted to achieve as this was the main factor I could do something about improving in order to prevent further deterioration in the eye problems. Last appointment was told that things had remained stable and back in 4 months  No injections in the eyes, a good incentive! 
I've also saved quite a bit of money, probably £500+ at a very rough estimate. So, along with the money I saved on my house insurance, I have got myself one of these beasts:



Basically, the 'Rolls Royce' of rowing machines!  Expensive, but in effect, practically free! 

So, here's to the next 150!


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 1, 2016)

Well done Northerner.

I only have the very, very ocassional glass of red.  It just doesn't bother me, but any change presents it's own challenges as so much of what we do caught up in habit and ritual.

On an aside, how are you measuring your fat and visceral fat levels?  Are you using scales at home, or somewhere else?

I have a great set of scales I love, but many folks have commented how pricey they are, so I'm interested in alternative for those who make those comments.  I'm not a slave to the percentages, but as a T2, I like to keep a weather eye on my VF levels, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 1, 2016)

Well done Northerner, you should be very proud of all you acheivements.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Well done Northerner.
> 
> I only have the very, very ocassional glass of red.  It just doesn't bother me, but any change presents it's own challenges as so much of what we do caught up in habit and ritual.
> 
> ...


I have some fancy scales that I check my values on weekly  I got them in an amazon sale, and even managed to claim back the VAT on them, so they weren't that pricey really, about £35 

One thing that is stopping me from having 'just one drink' is that I don't want to break my run - plus, if I'm honest, I know it would mean being back on a slippery slope


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 1, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I have some fancy scales that I check my values on weekly  I got them in an amazon sale, and even managed to claim back the VAT on them, so they weren't that pricey really, about £35
> 
> One thing that is stopping me from having 'just one drink' is that I don't want to break my run - plus, if I'm honest, I know it would mean being back on a slippery slope



Blimey - Reclaiming the VAT on mine never crossed my mind.

Mine are Omron BF511s, so have the hand grasps as well as the foot pads.  They seem to be coming down a little in price now, meaning their probably about to become obsolete, if they aren't already.  I have set here in UK and one at our home-from-home.  I step on/step off each morning, just doing my weight, unrecorded, then each weekend, I do a full scan.

My VF has been at 3 for a long time now.  It was your VF scoring the tweaked my interest, as not many brands appear to do that.  Obviously, they're never going to be as informative as a DEXA scan, but then I'll not be having one of those devils at my house!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 1, 2016)

I was given some fancy ones from work as part of me being a health and wellbeing champion. They measure weight, body fat, visceral fat, hydration levels, metabolic age and lots of other stuff.


----------



## New-journey (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow, that's a incredible achievement and inspiring to hear. So good you have such positive results and now have a 'Rolls Royce' rowing machine from the money saved!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Blimey - Reclaiming the VAT on mine never crossed my mind.
> 
> Mine are Omron BF511s, so have the hand grasps as well as the foot pads.  They seem to be coming down a little in price now, meaning their probably about to become obsolete, if they aren't already.  I have set here in UK and one at our home-from-home.  I step on/step off each morning, just doing my weight, unrecorded, then each weekend, I do a full scan.
> 
> My VF has been at 3 for a long time now.  It was your VF scoring the tweaked my interest, as not many brands appear to do that.  Obviously, they're never going to be as informative as a DEXA scan, but then I'll not be having one of those devils at my house!


Mine have the hand grasps also, the top bit (where the figures display) detaches and you hold it out in front of you - it can also be used for multiple people  I've no idea on how accurate they are on the BF and VF percentages, but the fact these figures have declined significantly over the past 5 months does suggest they are providing a useful measure 

This thread describes how to reclaim VAT on eligible amazon items (not third-party):

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...ical-related-stuff-you-buy-from-amazon.54021/


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 1, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Mine have the hand grasps also, the top bit (where the figures display) detaches and you hold it out in front of you - it can also be used for multiple people  I've no idea on how accurate they are on the BF and VF percentages, but the fact these figures have declined significantly over the past 5 months does suggest they are providing a useful measure
> 
> This thread describes how to reclaim VAT on eligible amazon items (not third-party):
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...ical-related-stuff-you-buy-from-amazon.54021/



Your scales sound very similar to my own, Northerner.  I agree with you on the absolute accuracy, but for me, they are very consistent in terms of weight, and the only times I have raised an eyebrow at any of the other metrics available, I have been in the heat and dehydrated.  In reality, provided I'm well and well hydrated, I'm more interested in the stability for things like VF and any trends.  I do keep a weather eye on my muscle percentages too, as I'm somewhat slight and wiry, so need to ensure I'm not losing any muscle.

My OH enthusiastically resisted the scales initially, for no reason I could see, but once he had a go, and set himself up in the memory, he does the weekly check point.  At the same time, he has, reluctantly, through gritted teeth, admitted he feels really well on reduced carbing and his long-standing hiatus hernia behaves better if he stays ultra trim.  

@Stitch147 , yours seem even better than mine.  I'd be interested in hydration levels, but as I have two sets of my current scales, I can't see me changing, unless there's a catastrophic failure along the way.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 1, 2016)

These are the ones that I have.

http://www.tanita.com/en/bc533/


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 1, 2016)

Well done Alan and good to spend the money saved on something useful like the rowing machine.  Those scales are a bit advanced aren't they?  Visceral fat .  I wouldn't have a clue how much I weigh until I go for my diabetes check ups.  However, my weight has hardly changed in over 30 years.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 1, 2016)

The visceral fat is the fat the sits around your organs.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks Stitch.  I wouldn't have had a clue - just looked it up and I don't think I've got any to worry about so I'm not going to bother about it.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Thanks Stitch.  I wouldn't have had a clue - just looked it up and I don't think I've got any to worry about so I'm not going to bother about it.


Visceral fat is thought to be a possible cause of insulin resistance in Type 2s who are not apparently overweight.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 1, 2016)

My visceral fat was 11 before i lost the 7 stone, it's now at 6.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 1, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I have some fancy scales that I check my values


When we got our scales it was kinda weird to go to the bathroom with our cellphone (Bluetooth connection), make is easy@home & relatively cheap $60 from Amazon.

All measurements at the higher end of healthy, have a little more work to do!!!


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 2, 2016)

Well done Northerner, that's brilliant . I'm a two glasses of red and 1 glass of prosecco a year gal and have been for many years, although for the five years prior to diagnosis I was totally dry.  I always find it amusing at the doctors when they ask how much I drink, and I say three glasses, they say a day and I say "no silly, a year".   Those scales sound fancy!

Have you found the dry period has helped mood wise?  I just wonder because alcohol affects my mood greatly, which is one of the reasons I stopped, too much of a control freak to be happy with that


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Well done Northerner, that's brilliant . I'm a two glasses of red and 1 glass of prosecco a year gal and have been for many years, although for the five years prior to diagnosis I was totally dry.  I always find it amusing at the doctors when they ask how much I drink, and I say three glasses, they say a day and I say "no silly, a year".   Those scales sound fancy!
> 
> Have you found the dry period has helped mood wise?  I just wonder because alcohol affects my mood greatly, which is one of the reasons I stopped, too much of a control freak to be happy with that


Yes, I would say it has helped with mood, although longer days do that also through this period. Funnily enough, I used to self-medicate with alcohol because of low mood, which provided temporary relief, but just perpetuates it  If I was to compare this year with last year though, I would say there has definitely been a big improvement  Also, as with stopping smoking, it's a very liberating feeling to be free of the grip that alcohol can hold, so that's a big benefit as well.  If you're an occasional/social drinker you may not understand that, but whilst I don't feel I've ever been an alcoholic, alcohol has had a very big presence in my life.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm the same, Northener, alcohol was a big part of my life for about 25 years. I haven't drunk now for 15 months  and feel released from my addiction, which has given me a massive confidence boost. For me the mental benefits of not drinking are greater than the physical ones - less feelings of anxiety, etc. Enjoy your ride on the wagon - the view's much better from up here!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2016)

Bloden said:


> I'm the same, Northener, alcohol was a big part of my life for about 25 years. I haven't drunk now for 15 months  and feel released from my addiction, which has given me a massive confidence boost. For me the mental benefits of not drinking are greater than the physical ones - less feelings of anxiety, etc. Enjoy your ride on the wagon - the view's much better from up here!


Fabulous @Bloden - well done to you!


----------



## Bloden (Jun 2, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Fabulous @Bloden - well done to you!


Aw, ta v much.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2016)

Another milestone reached - today marks exactly 6 months since I last supped owt wi'alcohol in it! 

Have lost 20 pounds in weight, 5 inches off waist, blood pressure perfect, sleeping 6-8 hours a night and saved myself ££££100s


----------



## Ljc (Jul 4, 2016)

Brill.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 4, 2016)

Well done Northy & Bloden .  What you going to spend the coins on ?


----------



## Carolg (Jul 4, 2016)

Bloden said:


> I'm the same, Northener, alcohol was a big part of my life for about 25 years. I haven't drunk now for 15 months  and feel released from my addiction, which has given me a massive confidence boost. For me the mental benefits of not drinking are greater than the physical ones - less feelings of anxiety, etc. Enjoy your ride on the wagon - the view's much better from up here!


Well done


----------



## Carolg (Jul 4, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Another milestone reached - today marks exactly 6 months since I last supped owt wi'alcohol in it!
> 
> Have lost 20 pounds in weight, 5 inches off waist, blood pressure perfect, sleeping 6-8 hours a night and saved myself ££££100s


Well done. You'll fade away to a wee shadow, but great results.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 5, 2016)

Well done Alan that's absolutely brilliant, you are doing fantastically


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 5, 2016)

Excellent stuff.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 7, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Well done


Thanks, Carol. 

Well done, Northener!


----------



## Bloden (Jul 7, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Well done Northy & Bloden .  What you going to spend the coins on ?


Thanks, Hobie. I'll be saving up for health insurance!


----------



## New-journey (Jul 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Another milestone reached - today marks exactly 6 months since I last supped owt wi'alcohol in it!
> 
> Have lost 20 pounds in weight, 5 inches off waist, blood pressure perfect, sleeping 6-8 hours a night and saved myself ££££100s


Amazing! Well done you. It must feel so good to have made all this tangible changes.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Another milestone reached - today marks exactly 6 months since I last supped owt wi'alcohol in it!
> 
> Have lost 20 pounds in weight, 5 inches off waist, blood pressure perfect, sleeping 6-8 hours a night and saved myself ££££100s


Did you have 20 pounds to lose?! You must be very svelte.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2016)

New-journey said:


> Amazing! Well done you. It must feel so good to have made all this tangible changes.


It does help motivate me in moments of weakness! 



Bloden said:


> Did you have 20 pounds to lose?! You must be very svelte.


Some might not think so, but all my excess weight was around my middle, so needed to go! I'm pretty much back to the weight I was when I was 40, so happy enough with that as I was very healthy at that time (and now I feel healthy again! )


----------



## Bloden (Jul 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> It does help motivate me in moments of weakness!
> 
> 
> Some might not think so, but all my excess weight was around my middle, so needed to go! I'm pretty much back to the weight I was when I was 40, so happy enough with that as I was very healthy at that time (and now I feel healthy again! )


Good good.  I was a bag of bones for about a year after quitting (I'm back to my normal weight now) AND my cholesterol was in the unhealthy range for a short while, eek! Glad to hear you're feeling 10 years younger!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Good good.  I was a bag of bones for about a year after quitting (I'm back to my normal weight now) AND my cholesterol was in the unhealthy range for a short while, eek! Glad to hear you're feeling 10 years younger!


I was actually 2 stone lighter when I was 25 - I remember going for a job and at the medical I was told I was two stone underweight, so I guess that now makes me ideal weight!  BMI is 21.2


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 15, 2016)

I haven't had a drink of alcohol since the end of April, which is when I was told I had chronic pancreatitis. Though I've never been a heavy drinker, and alcohol was not the cause of the CP, any alcohol at all from now on is forbidden. (Good job it was after daughters wedding). The only thing I miss is the taste of a good single malt whisky.

But the one thing that really bugs me is people saying "surely one drink won't do any harm". Aye, right.

Actually, there are two - the second is that when I get up in the morning, that's the best I'm going to feel all day.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2016)

I stopped chiefly to try and keep my blood pressure good so the eye doctors don't decide to stick needles in my eyes  A good enough incentive for me!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 15, 2016)

An incentive? I'd confess to being Jack the Ripper, or a Tory, or anything if they approached my eyes with a needle


----------



## Bloden (Jul 16, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> But the one thing that really bugs me is people saying "surely one drink won't do any harm". Aye, right.



I get that a lot, especially from waiters in restaurants. The last time it happened, I said "No thanks, I'm driving" but he poured me a glass anyway saying "Go on, you can have one glass". So I laughed and said "No! I can't. My doctor'd kill me!" to give the impression it was for medical reasons and get him to stop encouraging me. I had to laugh, but it's well dodgy!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2016)

Well, today marks another milestone - 250 days without alcohol!  Feel tons better for it generally, apart from the odd occasion when I feel like drowning my sorrows and have to resist!   

This is what has happened to my weight since stopping:

 

BMI has dropped 4 points, 6 inches off the waist, body fat %age dropped from 20.3 to 12.6, visceral fat from 7 to 3, sleeping better, blood pressure and resting heart rate around 100/60 and 45-55 respectively  I've been really surprised that just cutting out booze has led to this many radical changes


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 9, 2016)

Great Job, Alan......


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 9, 2016)

That's one impressive graph there, Alan!

Congrats on the results and long may they continue (although you'd risk disappearing if they did!).


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 9, 2016)

I gave it up years ago cos it just doesn't go well with the dried frog pills, I don't miss it any more (much), but must admit I still use it in cooking sometimes. Cranachan just doesn't work without a little malt and, whoever heard of beef burgundy without the burgundy? The hardest bit is trying to see in the New Year up here without something potent in hand, I've learned to arm myself with a glass of tonic water and a twist so folk think I have a G&T. They forgive me that because I was 'got at' by those strange folk living south of the border down Dulwich way. One does pick up a few strange habits in exile for 25 years after all.

Oh yes, well done Northe.


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 9, 2016)

You've done so well Northerner. And it's great to see the improvement of so many things. A really impressive record. Good for you


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 10, 2016)

Aye, Northener, you've done brilliantly on willpower alone. I'm doing it because half a bottle of wine could finish me off, which is some incentive. Curiously, my weight, if anything, has gone up a wee bit, so it's obviously been less of a shock to my body. Different metabolisms I suppose. Plus absorbing nutrients better with the Creon, perhaps.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Northener, you've done brilliantly on willpower alone. I'm doing it because half a bottle of wine could finish me off, which is some incentive. Curiously, my weight, if anything, has gone up a wee bit, so it's obviously been less of a shock to my body. Different metabolisms I suppose. Plus absorbing nutrients better with the Creon, perhaps.


It does help to have motivation, Mikey - mine is the hope that my improved blood pressure will mean the problem with my eye remains stable and they won't want to stick needles in it  Like you, no doubt, I'd rather be without that motivating factor though!


----------



## New-journey (Sep 12, 2016)

Amazing result and you must be so happy with the effects of your effort. It is so inspiring to read and gives me determination to make some more changes. Big congratulations!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2016)

New-journey said:


> Amazing result and you must be so happy with the effects of your effort. It is so inspiring to read and gives me determination to make some more changes. Big congratulations!


Thank you!  Go for it!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 12, 2016)

Good stuff Northy !


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2017)

Hurrah! I did it! 366 days without a drop of alcohol completed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





One completely unexpected consequence has been my weight loss. Without changing my diet, other than the booze, I have gone from 11st 9 lbs a year ago to 9st 9 lbs today (BMI 24 to 19.9). My weight has stabilised now, remaining between 9st 9 lbs - 9st 11 lbs for the past couple of months:

 

My body fat percentage has also more than halved, from 19.3 last year to 9.1 today:

 

I am sleeping much better, my skin, eyes, hair look healthier, I have saved a not inconsiderable amount of money, I have been more active and generally got a lot more out of every day 

I've also been more active this year, running a total of 398 miles, despite injury putting me out of action for over 3 months of the year - I'm also running faster than I have for ten years  In addition I have done 1057 Gay Gaspers and 6200 Iron Gyms, with a total of 62,112 calories burned  Total exercise time for the year 336 hours 

Blood pressure and blood glucose have been pretty much spot on throughout the year


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 4, 2017)

Absolutely amazing Northerner 
Such great results very well deserved.


----------



## Robin (Jan 4, 2017)

Great results, Northie! ( and it took me ages to read your post above because I got mesmerised by the little banana figure!)


----------



## Carolg (Jan 4, 2017)

Wow and well done northerner. You are an inspiration to us all.are you carrying on with dry spell?also I loved the wee figure


----------



## New-journey (Jan 4, 2017)

Fantastic results, you are such a inspiration. You must be so happy with all the amazing outcomes. 
Do your find the exercise also helps your mood? All my support for another positive year.


----------



## Flower (Jan 4, 2017)

Splendid results Northerner, what a fantastic outcome over the last year. Non alcoholic three cheers!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 5, 2017)

Aye, well done Northerner, I've got another four months to get my year in, but the benefits I've gained already are astonishing. Weight loss (I don't own any scales, but now if I look downwards naked I can see my naughty bits) with no great effort, better sleep, better appetite and irrepressibly smug. What's not to like?


----------

